# October 2006 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

This month's MINI sales were up 13.7% when compared to October, 2005. YTD sales for the 10 months of 2006 were down 5.1% when compared to the same period of last year.

Please note that I report only United States sales data.

To view all the BMW, Lexus & Mercedes-Benz sales reports visit my website at:

http://home.att.net/~fdmeloan/


----------

